# PIKO RAILBUS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This may have been covered previously. I am looking for a supplier for the Piko railbus. Has anyone, in this country, purchased one? If so, from whom?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact Axel Tillmann at Train Li.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

They are coming together with some V60 Piko engines on Monday and will be in stock. Also I have 3 axle passenger cars which look beautiful with both a V60 and an LGB V200 engine.

Axel


----------

